# Little help on reading a EKG Strip and 12 lead



## 62_derick (Oct 5, 2009)

I was trying to look online for some helpfull ways to read and understand and ekg strip and 12 lead.. however there are alot out there and could find the right one..... 

I was woundering if anyone go either send me a link of a site to read up on this or if someone could give me a run down on this.

Thanks for the help..


----------



## MrBrown (Oct 5, 2009)

It's much easier to learn to interpret a 12 lead ECG than a 3 lead ECG because you will only have to learn it once.

Here is what you need to know:

- Cardiac anatomy (the what, where, when and why)
- Cardiac physiology (cellular properties, electrical condution, action potential, electrolytes)
- ECG basics (leads, placement, Einthoven's triangle, paper, speed etc)
- Basic waveforms (P, QRST, T, Delta, J point)
- Sinus rhythms (NSR, S tach, S brady, S arrythmia)
- Atrial rhythms (Afib, A flutter, PAC, MAT, WAP)
- Ventricular rhythms (VF, VT, torsades, PVC)
- AV blocks (1st, both 2nd and 3rd degree)
- Bundle branch blocks (left and right)
- STEMI 

That's all I can think of right now but it's not something you can learn by perusing a website; you need a decent textbook; I recommend _12 lead ECG Interpretation_ by Lippincott; small brown book in thier nursing series.

Try getting old rhythm strips and 12 leads from work and practicing those.


----------



## Protoman2050 (Oct 5, 2009)

MrBrown said:


> It's much easier to learn to interpret a 12 lead ECG than a 3 lead ECG because you will only have to learn it once.
> 
> Here is what you need to know:
> 
> ...



Here: http://library.med.utah.edu/kw/ecg/ecg_outline/Lesson1/index.html


----------



## EMTim (Oct 5, 2009)

This book walks you through step by step.  I recommend it.  They accompanying cd-rom has like 200 strips to interpret.
Also, save every strip you can from anywhere you can get it.  Also ask medics if they have or can save you a code summary that showed several rhythms.

http://www.amazon.com/ECGs-Made-Easy-Reference-Package/dp/0323039693


----------

